# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أهمية اتخاذ الأصدقاء الصالحين

## محمد عبد الأعلى

قال القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى (فما لنا من شافعين () ولا صديق حميم)

(فما لنا من شافعين) أي شفعاء يشفعون لنا من الملائكة والنبيين والمؤمنين. (ولا صديق حميم) أي صديق مشفق، وكان علي رضي الله عنه يقول: عليكم بالإخوان فإنهم عدة الدنيا وعدة الآخرة،
ألا تسمع إلى قول أهل النار:" فما لنا من شافعين ولا صديق حميم" 
الزمخشري: وجمع الشافع لكثرة الشافعين ووحد الصديق لقلته، ألا ترى أن الرجل إذا امتحن بإرهاق ظالم مضت جماعة وافرة من أهل بلده لشفاعته، رحمة له وحسبة وإن لم تسبق له بأكثرهم معرفة،
 وأما الصديق فهو الصادق في ودادك الذي يهمه ما يهمك فأعز من بيض الأنوق، وعن بعض الحكماء أنه سئل عن الصديق فقال: اسم لا معنى له. ويجوز أن يريد بالصديق الجمع. والحميم القريب والخاص، ومنه حامة الرجل أي أقرباؤه. وأصل هذا من الحميم وهو الماء الحار، ومنه الحمام والحمى، فحامة الرجل الذين يحرقهم ما أحرقه، يقال: هم حزانته أي يحزنهم ما يحزنه. ويقال: حم الشيء وأحم إذا قرب، ومنه الحمى، لأنها تقرب من الأجل. وقال علي بن عيسى: إنما سمي القريب حميما، لأنه يحمى لغضب صاحبه، فجعله مأخوذا من الحمية. وقال قتادة: يذهب الله عز وجل يوم القيامة مودة الصديق ورقة الحميم.

----------

